# id plz



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

what u think. i think gold spilo


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. definatly a spilo. nice color dude.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

spilo


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a spilo to me


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. spilopleura


----------

